# Meet Percy my Birthday present



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Well today is my 17th birthday, after some money and a a driving lesson it was time to pick up my Betta named Percival (Percy) for short. He cost me in UK pounds £5.95 He is what i believe to be a Crowntail.

Just one question, should he be flaring at everything all the time?

Let me know what you guys think 

Sorry for the poor pics he wasnt staying stil hahah


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nice fish. Happy Birthday, and remember, you folks over there drive on the wrong side of the road...lol


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

That is a beautiful Grizzled Crowntail.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Chard

Bv - Thanks matey buy Nah its u folks who are on the wrong side ;-)


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

This debate could go on for hours, lets stop now, lol. But it's the steering wheels that are on the wrong side, not just that they drive on the other side of the road.  Beautiful fish Cossie, nice coloration. Try holding a mirror up to him, then snapping a pic.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy bday and a nice pressie


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Vayurules said:


> This debate could go on for hours, lets stop now, lol. But it's the steering wheels that are on the wrong side, not just that they drive on the other side of the road.  Beautiful fish Cossie, nice coloration. Try holding a mirror up to him, then snapping a pic.


grrr i spent half hour trying to get him to flare up, he did but taking a photo not blurry proved a mission haha, 

Are there any diseases or fin problems i should look out for?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Heres a few more


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

cossie said:


> Thanks Chard
> 
> Bv - Thanks matey buy Nah its u folks who are on the wrong side ;-)


Americans drive on the right side of the road, English people drive on the left or most commonly known here in america as the WRONG side of the road. Is it settled now? 

Very pretty crowntail. You should get more bettas cossie.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just remember. I Bought it for you Cossie. Lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Btw cossie, bettas will drive you crazy if you try to take pictures of them. I had this one male that would hide behind the females jar in the spawning tank every time I'd try to take a pic of him. When I went to take a pic of the female, he'd go right out in front of her and flare and get in my picture. I go crazy trying to take pictures of my bettas.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Haahha he's proving to be a handful to get to flare up now, i want more bettas but ive not got too much space to put more tanks, i was really crosse dweather ot get 3 female sor this 1 male or both but i didnt know the temprement of percy, if he was in a tank of female salready then i would but it was just him on his own and that is how it will stay


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

What with all the pictures I have to take I'm sure the neighbors think I have tourettes syndrome. Hold still you carn sarn, blankety- blank; dag nabbit #@*^%$#@!!! I have a flat sided goldfish type bowl with a mirror behind it but just when I think I've got their rhythum down they'll change up and be looking at the mirror or changing direction right when I click the camera. Aarrrrrgh! No wonder my hair is graying.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha dont tell me that!!! ;-)

Ive just had a thought , can he badly damage his fins when.he drags along my substrae?


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

cossie said:


> Well today is my 17th birthday, after some money and a a driving lesson it was time to pick up my Betta named Percival (Percy) for short. He cost me in UK pounds £5.95 He is what i believe to be a Crowntail.
> 
> Just one question, should he be flaring at everything all the time?
> 
> ...


Hes so pretty! everyones getting beautiful bettas lately....Yes flaring is normal...my guy flares at his reflection for a few hours every night when his tank light is brighter than the room light. Btw HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :hbd:

and to answer your Q about watching for illness and fin issues, probably the most common issue will be fin rot, but it looks like you a have a nice big space for him, so as long as you keep his tank clean/water changes and watch his water perams you shouldnt have too much to worry about


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks friendly fishies ok will keep an eye on him and try to get more pics of him


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Now heres another question ;-)

He is making a bubble nest, what does this mean?

For example if i bought a female am i guarenteed to get babies ?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

he wants to breed....but nothing is ever guaranteed..


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

My guy seems to build bubble nests after water changes when his water his nice and clean and hes feeling good about life


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

bubblenests mean that they want to breed. They are often a sign that the fish is happy too. Cossie, if you want to get into bettas, I would advise getting betta imbellis. Imbellis and black imbellis are some of the coolest species of betta. If you want to get him to flare, just get a big mirror and put it up against the tank. That or you could get a female and put her in a jar and float her in the tank.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys

Bettaman if i get a female will she beable to actually go in the tank with the male?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I would only keep a male and female together if the tank was over 20 gallons and it was heavily planted and if the male was very peaceful towards females. It might work if they were raised together, but I doubt it. If you have any questions about bettas, my website has most of the information you need. 
http://bettacare.webs.com/


----------

